# Painting 2 houses in one day (exterior)



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

Here is a crew of painters painting 2 houses in one day.

Take note at: 1:30 mins, they are spraying a house with a car in the driveway and no drop cloths. :whistling2:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYCYA0tWYts


----------



## Anchors Aweigh Paint (Apr 16, 2015)

To be fair, it could have been his own car. I know I don't care what gets on mine lol


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

So let me get this straight. They did most of the prep work the day before,(including taking the numbers off) he never mentions how many people are working off camera, and they are just spraying without any backroll at all? All they are doing is the spraying and a little masking? Big deal. I wonder what's taking them so long? If they did tract homes in California 30 years ago they would have been laughed out of the state! I saw crews paint 6 or 7 homes a day back then. They would have ten or fifteen guys working ahead doing all the prep and 4 or 5 guys and two sprayers doing the spraying.

I bet this is one of the guys who advertises exterior home painting for $399.99.


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

I wouldn't let them near my house!


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Say what you will about this guy, I bet he has had his "system" down pat for quite a while now. His crew has been trained well and produces (according to his requirements).

Personally, I would never spray that close to a vehicle, nor would I have that upper portion of the driveway exposed. I also wondered about backrolling the stucco...however, he has other videos where he does backrolling. 

Regardless of what he charges, I can't help but wonder if the customer feels as if they have gotten their money's worth when the crew is gone after 3 hours. 

Nevertheless, my hat's off to him because he seems successful. There is more than one way to skin a cat, after all.


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

SemiproJohn said:


> Say what you will about this guy, *I bet he has had his "system" down pat for quite a while now. His crew has been trained well and produces (according to his requirements).*
> 
> Nevertheless, my hat's off to him because he seems successful. There is more than one way to skin a cat, after all.


No drop cloths on the property, car in driveway - hats off to his system. :whistling2:

Define successful? _"__having attained wealth, position, honors, or the like."_
Too bad, the word "successful" doesn't represent "quality work". 

Average work, at a GREAT price and a ton of blow-and-go jobs, could define "successful"!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

PaintersUnite said:


> No drop cloths on the property, car in driveway - hats off to his system. :whistling2:
> 
> Define successful? _"__having attained wealth, position, honors, or the like."_
> Too bad, the word "successful" doesn't represent "quality work".
> ...


Integrity fits in there somewhere also.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

PaintersUnite said:


> No drop cloths on the property, car in driveway - hats off to his system. :whistling2:
> 
> Define successful? _"__having attained wealth, position, honors, or the like."_
> Too bad, the word "successful" doesn't represent "quality work".
> ...


I notice you didn't quote where I said I would never spray that close to a vehicle or leave the drive uncovered.

You can cherry pick my comments, that is fine, but I still maintain that there is no "one way" to knock out an exterior. I two-coat exteriors, this guy obviously doesn't in this one particular video anyway. I seal the siding and stucco after pressure washing and prior to painting. I doubt he did, but I can't be sure. He did say they were there the day before for 3 hours prepping.

Many businesses are successful that run on high volume and low margins. It may not be your preference or my preference, but that doesn't eliminate it from the successful category. 

This guy always sparks controversy on this site. I just prefer to give him the benefit of the doubt rather than jabbing at his techniques. My rates/techniques are probably distinct from those of anyone else on this site. So who am I to say this guy is wrong? As long as he has takers and maintains a good, solid reputation among his clients, what is he really doing wrong anyway? Other than being too brave with the sprayer? :jester:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Crap. Now all of this guys videos are showing up on my youtube home page. stupid internet explorer!


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't get sound on u tube via paint talk anymore.....any ideas? Anyone?

And I'm a fan of the Idaho painter. Actually. It looks like he had two ranchers right next to eachother. Why not bang em both out in a day?
He's not doing restoration work. They are just cookie cutter houses in developments. And of course he can price em over the phone. They are cookie cutter houses.


----------



## allaboutfun (Apr 2, 2015)

Taillight guarantee


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

I save the link so when the HO complain about my price I'll show them this vivid.
I guess you get what you pay for.
This guy have no conscious.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

He's got a good reputation, good reviews, has millions of views, strong online presence, has a system....



Whats the name of your successful company again Joe?


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

matt19422 said:


> He's got a good reputation, good reviews, has millions of views, strong online presence, has a system....
> 
> Whats the name of your *successful company again Joe*?


*Drop Cloth Painters* *Inc.* 
Our Slogan: We keep cars 30 to 40 ft from the spray area at all times!


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

PaintersUnite said:


> *Drop Cloth Painters* *Inc.*
> Our Slogan: We keep cars 30 to 40 ft from the spray area at all times!


Ahh, I see.... 

Deflect my comment with humor..

But you can't answer my simple and serious question Joe?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> I save the link so when the HO complain about my price I'll show them this vivid.
> I guess you get what you pay for.
> This guy have no conscious.


This is true. But some people want a "Ford Focus" paint job and some want a "Rolls-Royce" paint job. I don't see the wrong in what he's doing. He's found a market for his product and has a system in place to profit from that market. If the customers are happy and he's happy, where's the beef? BTW, he says he's using SW Resilience; that's not bottom shelf product.



matt19422 said:


> He's got a good reputation, good reviews, has millions of views, strong online presence, has a system....
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the name of your successful company again Joe?


Lol. This post defines "succinct". Well done, Matt. :thumbup:


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

matt19422 said:


> Ahh, I see....
> 
> Deflect my comment with humor..
> 
> But you can't answer my simple and serious question Joe?


What about certa pro, student works, college pro, student pro, etc. They all have online/name recognition doesn't mean they're quality. The only way to know for sure is to go and look at his work in person. I'm no Idaho painter apologist but I don't agree with his practices, or methodogy. Everything only got one coat (from what he showed) and it wasn't really one day, because a few hours pressure washing, probably a day of prep, more like 2-2.5 days


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

matt19422 said:


> He's got a good reputation, good reviews, has millions of views, strong online presence, has a system....
> 
> 
> 
> *Whats the name of your successful company again Joe?*


Maybe you should ask *Gough, RH *and Slinger that same question? I've often wondered, but I though it was invasive to ask them.

Here are some pic of a job my successful company is doing as we speak. 
*This is all I got for you. Have a nice day, Matt!
*


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

As SemiProJohn mentioned, the topic of this guy's work always stirs things up here.

It's enough to make you wonder about the point of posting it:whistling2:


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

journeymanPainter said:


> What about certa pro, student works, college pro, student pro, etc. They all have online/name recognition doesn't mean they're quality. The only way to know for sure is to go and look at his work in person. I'm no Idaho painter apologist but I don't agree with his practices, or methodogy. Everything only got one coat (from what he showed) and it wasn't really one day, because a few hours pressure washing, probably a day of prep, more like 2-2.5 days


What about them? 

They all have systems, are successful, people hire them daily.

Not everyone wants or can afford a picasso.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

PaintersUnite said:


> Maybe you should ask *Gough, RH *and Slinger that same question? I've often wondered, but I though it was invasive to ask them.
> 
> Here are some pic of a job my successful company is doing as we speak.
> *This is all I got for you. Have a nice day, Matt!
> *


That ceiling looks incredible. Really nice work.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

A lot of guys like to point out what this guy is doing wrong, but to get a 4 man crew to work together like that he must be doing a lot of things right.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Gwarel said:


> A lot of guys like to point out what this guy is doing wrong, but to get a 4 man crew to work together like that he must be doing a lot of things right.


Very true. I just finished a decent sized commercial stucco building (40x80) in 3 days. Day one 3 guys, day two 4 guys, day the 4 guys. All brush and roll, no spraying, and pretty much everything got 2 coats


----------



## allaboutfun (Apr 2, 2015)

I sold errrr "gave away" the paint and worked on an Extreme Home Makeover project about ten years ago. Worst project ever! "Speed production" is just what it is. Painting with your eyes closed.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

Anyone else wondering why he changed his shirt half way through the second house? Maybe it wasn't painted in one day.


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

Seriously who cares. You should see how there cut in videos LMAO 

Try 4300 in 2 days.

A 1300 square ft with 4 guys thats peanuts.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

I think it's just that most painters suck so bad that when a guy makes some money all of a sudden THATS IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

PaintersUnite said:


> Maybe you should ask *Gough, RH *and Slinger that same question? I've often wondered, but I though it was invasive to ask them.
> 
> Here are some pic of a job my successful company is doing as we speak.
> *This is all I got for you. Have a nice day, Matt!
> *


looks to be a pretty standard paint job to me


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Is it officially Troll feeding time?


The WW loves to feed the kitties tid bits from the table, and then she wonders why they beg at dinner time


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

PaintersUnite said:


> Maybe you should ask *Gough, RH *and Slinger that same question? I've often wondered, but I though it was invasive to ask them.
> 
> Here are some pic of a job my successful company is doing as we speak.
> *This is all I got for you. Have a nice day, Matt!
> *


I must say, you work on some pretty nice looking houses.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

allaboutfun said:


> I sold errrr "gave away" the paint and worked on an Extreme Home Makeover project about ten years ago. Worst project ever! "Speed production" is just what it is. Painting with your eyes closed.


I had a customer do one of those in Columbus once. What a pain, even for the paint store. I just thank god he somehow managed to keep those TV clowns out of my store!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

He's probably just working for a house flipper anyway, so once they are sold they don't care how long the paint lasts. That's a problem the new owners will have to deal with.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

You could have stuck a barn in those videos! I have those traveling barn painters in occasionally and this is basically how they operate. Although they do tell the farmers to take any equipment they don't want painted out of the barn first. And they tell them to mow the grass around the barn or it will be painted also. And the livestock! No one needs to see a barn red sheep!


----------



## allaboutfun (Apr 2, 2015)

Proalliance coatings said:


> I had a customer do one of those in Columbus once. What a pain, even for the paint store. I just thank god he somehow managed to keep those TV clowns out of my store!


Funny thing is......the TV clowns are rarely there. They have a separate crew that does all the work. The TV clowns show up at the beginning (which you see on the show) then later to take some sort takes (to make it look like they've been there the whole time "working"). There were at least 30 different colors that we made for the job which consisted of about five 5's and a huge pile of singles. When we were about to start painting (8 hours later than our time slot), the designer sorted through the gallons she wanted to use. When she was done, there were probably 30 singles she said "we won't be using those". I was furious. I said "Okay I'll take those back to the store". She barked up "No no no, we might change through the process". I think my BP must've been through the roof! 
To top it off, when they did the reveal, the husband bitched because they forgot to put in a mailbox and the kids were horrible.


----------



## paladinpainter (Sep 10, 2014)

Ah to back roll or not to back roll, that is the question.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

matt19422 said:


> What about them?
> 
> They all have systems, are successful, people hire them daily.
> 
> Not everyone wants or can afford a picasso.


I can't speak for or against this guy; I'm just not informed enough about what he does to make that judgment call.

But there's more to it than just being successful. Charles Ponzi was a very successful man- for a while. You can be successful and still be dishonest and still do a very, very bad job at things. This is as true for paint as it is for everything else. It's relatively easy to slap something up really, really quickly that low- to mid-end homeowners can't tell is a poor job until after you're long gone. 

Again, I'm not saying that's the case with this guy, I am saying that (for me, at least) a sense of ethics and doing right by my customers is every bit as important as being successful.

This forum has been a real eye opener that that isn't the case for some other people.


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

Woodford said:


> I can't speak for or against this guy; I'm just not informed enough about what he does to make that judgment call.
> 
> *But there's more to it than just being successful.* Charles Ponzi was a very successful man- for a while. You can be successful and still be *dishonest* and still do a *very, very bad job* at things. This is as true for paint as it is for everything else. It's relatively easy to slap something up really, really quickly that *low- to mid-end homeowners can't tell is a poor job* until after you're long gone.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Lets not forget the over spray on the car and property. 

Even if the car belonged to one of the painters, lets not forget about the potential motor oil leakage in the driveway?


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

PaintersUnite said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Lets not forget the over spray on the car and property.
> 
> Even if the car belonged to one of the painters, lets not forget about the potential motor oil leakage in the driveway?


I bet the Idaho Painter offers a guarantee (limited, but a guarantee) along with his touch-up kits. This guy is obviously (to me, anyway) not an idiot.

In this instance, he could be providing say a 3 year warranty on his work (not unrealistic with SW Resilence even at 1 coat providing he is putting some mils on). Then, he could very well be re-painting these same houses 4 or 5 years from now for pay...guaranteed work.

He doesn't choose to spend much time on PaintTalk, but he does think it smart to shower youtube with painting videos, spreading his brand far and wide. 

I think many of us prefer to do things differently than he does, but I see a successful painter/businessman in the Idaho Painter.


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

SemiproJohn said:


> I bet the Idaho Painter offers a guarantee (limited, but a guarantee) along with his touch-up kits. This guy is obviously (to me, anyway) not an idiot.
> 
> In this instance, he could be providing say a 3 year warranty on his work (not unrealistic with SW Resilence even at 1 coat providing he is putting some mils on). Then, he could very well be re-painting these same houses 4 or 5 years from now for pay...guaranteed work.
> 
> ...


If I showed up to a jobsite, and my crew of painters were spraying a house, with a car in the driveway, and no drop cloths in site, they would be fired on the spot.

PS - I like the idaho painter. I watch his videos. I am just in disbelief that he sprays a house with a car in the driveway. :blink:


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

PaintersUnite said:


> If I showed up to a jobsite, and my crew of painters were spraying a house, with a car in the driveway, and no drop cloths in site, they would be fired on the spot.
> 
> PS - I like the idaho painter. I watch his videos. I am just in disbelief that he sprays a house with a car in the driveway. :blink:


I am in total agreement with you about that car and that driveway!!!

I am about to start an exterior tomorrow. The first thing I do after securing the job is to walk around and determine whether it is safe to spray (and what masking I will have to do). There is a neighbor living pretty close to the west side of my job, and he has two vehicles withing 15 to 20 ft of where I need to paint. I'm not taking the chance of spraying this side unless his vehicles are gone on the day I go to tackle this side. The timing and weather have to be perfect or I won't take the chance.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

PaintersUnite said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Lets not forget the over spray on the car and property.
> 
> Even if the car belonged to one of the painters, lets not forget about the potential motor oil leakage in the driveway?


If it was a painter's car, it was leaking alright.


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

Proalliance coatings said:


> If it was a painter's car, it was leaking alright.


If a painter doesn't care if he gets over-spray on his own car, it's most likely that every valve and gasket is leaking fluids, (from bumper to bumper). 

I wouldn't be surprised if he has to jump start the car to get it home. :jester:


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

I mean if he saying that he preps the day before , maybe its legit.?

Every job is different. Some fast some not.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

PaintersUnite said:


> If a painter doesn't care if he gets over-spray on his own car, it's most likely that every valve and gasket is leaking fluids, (from bumper to bumper).
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if he has to jump start the car to get it home. :jester:


When I used to work as an aircraft mechanic, the running joke was how old and leaky every mechanics car or truck was. Kind of like painting I guess. If you do something for 10-12 hours a day you really don't want to spend much time doing it for free on your time off, even if it's your own car/house.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Am I the only one that realized that "Idaho Painter" rhymes with "blow and go painter"?


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

the second house Idaho painter did it when the weather was windy. What about overspray ?

Also he is only applying a one coat finish. I regard this type of work is shoddy and cheap.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

If the car is the same color of the house they're painting, then what's the problem? Blade off the windshield, and you're good-to-go!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Proalliance coatings said:


> Am I the only one that realized that "Idaho Painter" rhymes with "blow and go painter"?


I feel some free-styling coming on!


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

You guys are ridiculous, judging the guy, criticizing his videos, wasting your time...

The guy has (23) 5 star google reviews, An A+ with the BBB since 2003, makes videos for his business and millions of views.

But yet he's doing it all wrong..... hop off the internet high horse.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

matt19422 said:


> You guys are ridiculous, judging the guy, criticizing his videos, wasting your time...
> 
> The guy has (23) 5 star google reviews, An A+ with the BBB since 2003, makes videos for his business and millions of views.
> 
> But yet he's doing it all wrong..... hop off the internet high horse.


Again, monetary success does not always mean doing something well or doing something ethically sound. I'm not saying that's the case with this guy, and he's clearly an excellent businessman.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Woodford said:


> Again, monetary success does not always mean doing something well or doing something ethically sound. I'm not saying that's the case with this guy, and he's clearly an excellent businessman.


Your missing my point, it's not about success, its about:

-posting another painters video
-making negative comments about the guy and his methods
-speaking like he's a hack for what he's doing.

For what? At least he puts a hell of an effort into it instead of sitting on a computer talking [email protected]$t on another painter on painttalk!


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

matt19422 said:


> You guys are ridiculous, judging the guy, criticizing his videos, wasting your time...
> 
> The guy has (23) 5 star google reviews, An A+ with the BBB since 2003, makes videos for his business and millions of views.
> 
> But yet he's doing it all wrong..... hop off the internet high horse.


And most of the 23 google reviews are from other painters, thanking him for his videos. Gollie, I commented on one of his videos and he asked """me""" to give him a review on google - are you kidding me? I'm not a customer. 
Idaho Painter Reviews >


----------



## paladinpainter (Sep 10, 2014)

I like his videos and all of his work looks good. I wish my business was as successful as his.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

A technician and an entrepreneur will never see eye-to-eye. The technician sees the craft as the be-all-end-all and the entrepreneur builds a market. Both can enjoy differing levels of success. 

A business is an entity and as such is measured by one marker.. profit. Everything else is personal. 

The lovely thing about a free market is that if you are dishonest, offer a crappy product or are inconsistent, you won't last. In between are high end products, good value but mediocre products, and cheaper junk you have to keep paying for. There are customers for all three or Nieman Marcus wouldn't exist in the same world as Walmart or Boscov's. Then there is the uber high end customer that shops at Oscar De La Renta. Wherever you decide to compete for business, do it with integrity and serve your market consistently. 

It looks to me like Idaho Painter sleeps well and offers a niche service and does it well.


----------



## Jasonthep8nter (Aug 7, 2013)

We all have different ways of approaching a job and according to each of us our way is better than everyone else's sound familiar? Point is in his videos he says he paints 5 houses a week in the summer that is an incredible rate of work I bet he makes half a million or more per year. Maybe he does not do things the way you guys like but isn't that why we chose to go into buisness for ourselves in the first place? I know for me it is.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

First off no way that type of painting will fly on wood siding here he must be painting hardi .
The problem with all these look how fast I am videos is now the customer thinks hey if you can paint my house in half a day Whats that cost like $499... He does allot of volume more than likely sq ft of area it works if the volume is there but If the volume drops...I'm not knocking him he's seems to have a great crew and seems to have a very profitable business.


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

Car in driveway - no drops in site. :no:

You "pro" Idaho painter approve of this?


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

matt19422 said:


> You guys are ridiculous, judging the guy, criticizing his videos, wasting your time...
> 
> The guy has (23) 5 star google reviews, An A+ with the BBB since 2003, makes videos for his business and millions of views.
> 
> But yet he's doing it all wrong..... hop off the internet high horse.


1. Once you put yourself online, people will criticize
2. I criticize my own work just as bad as others, if not worse.

I have watched a few of his videos and a few thing surprise me. 

He boxes his gallons to insure proper colour.

He masks floors even though costumer told him they were getting removed.

He seems to leave the work site clean after he is done of paint chips and debris anyways don't about overspray because it doesn't show on camera
. 

He dusts off the tops of door frames and baseboards before painting. I have worked with many guys that don't.

But then he does things that just make me shake my head. 


He one masks the concrete under a garage door with 9" paper before spraying the garage door

He seems to only cut in once and then rolls tight with a 4" roller, i would think that it must be streaky along the edges.

He uses a 2 gallon bucket as a cutting can and holds it like a football. All my years of painting, the guys that hold their can like a football never work out
. 

He sprays 2 different colours beside each other in a matter of minutes. How can you get an nice line like that?

He doesn't seem to worry about items in the garage, cars, and driveways when spraying. Even though he claims on his website "We do not get over spray on footings, windows, concrete walkways, roofing, or other areas not to be painted."


Stuff like that makes me wonder about quality of the work. i believe he is a marketing genius but so was the College pro founder. We all know how their quality of work is. The Idaho painter almost seems like he wants to produce a quality job but wasn't taught enough about painting before he started his own company. According to his website they have 17 years combined experience. Doesn't sound like lots to me. I have over 20 years experience myself. 15 of those years ticketed. Hats off to you Chris, but I would never want you to paint in my house.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> First off no way that type of painting will fly on wood siding here he must be painting hardi .
> The problem with all these look how fast I am videos is now the customer thinks hey if you can paint my house in half a day Whats that cost like $499... He does allot of volume more than likely sq ft of area it works if the volume is there but If the volume drops...I'm not knocking him he's seems to have a great crew and seems to have a very profitable business.


It's not fiber cement, one of the houses has novelty/drop siding and the other looks like v-grooved shiplap/T&G. At the beginning, you can see that it's already been spot-primed. In a climate like Boise, that paint job should last OK. They only average about 12" of precip. annually, with pretty moderate temps.

I'm not saying that it's a style we'd ever emulate, but he has clearly found a market.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Painterurite, 

Did you ever think that maybe he's making the video for his marketing/advertising campaign? So maybe the car wouldn't normally be there, or maybe the tarps would be down...

But to the average customer, none of that comes into the normal thought process.


----------



## DiasDePlaya (Apr 9, 2015)

Chris, form Idaho Painter, is a master about spraying, always surprise me the few masking that he use and never see any overpraying, and how fast he paint anything.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

DiasDePlaya said:


> Chris, form Idaho Painter, is a master about spraying, always surprise me the few masking that he use and never see any overpraying, and how fast he paint anything.


 that's a very good point. A highly skilled sprayer needs far less protection than an inexperienced, or careless sprayer. I don't see what all the hubbub is about. If his customers are happy and see value in his work, then it doesn't really matter what a bunch of armchair PT'ers think about his work. Rock on Idaho Painter!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Single story, minimal prep with two people masking and setting up ahead of you. Its obviously been working for him for some time, he has been talked about on PT for a while now. He's still rolling, I bet he made more the day of this video than most of the haters do in two weeks.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Idaho Painter is being a Mr.Potato head spraying that close to a vehicle.What was he thinking? Curb a peel.


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

mudbone said:


> Idaho Painter is being a* Mr.Potato head spraying that close to a vehicle.*What was he thinking? Curb a peel.


If you think that was good, you should see Mr. Potato Head painting interiors without drop cloths - he is that good! He is a rockstar painter.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> that's a very good point. A highly skilled sprayer needs far less protection than an inexperienced, or careless sprayer.


Doesn't matter how skilled of a sprayer you are. When you get a gust of wind like there was on his second house. YOU WILL GET OVERSPRAY.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

PaintersUnite said:


> Car in driveway - no drops in site. :no:
> 
> You "pro" Idaho painter approve of this?


Don't forget about the heavy spots where his extension wand is to close to his substrate, and light areas where his wand was to far away


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Gracobucks said:


> Doesn't matter how skilled of a sprayer you are. When you get a gust of wind like there was on his second house. YOU WILL GET OVERSPRAY.


very correct



ExcelPaintingCo said:


> that's a very good point. A highly skilled sprayer needs far less protection than an inexperienced, or careless sprayer. I don't see what all the hubbub is about. If his customers are happy and see value in his work, then it doesn't really matter what a bunch of armchair PT'ers think about his work. Rock on Idaho Painter!


I've worked with extremely skilled spray men in the past, and have been told stories of hundreds of cars coming in covered in over spray from tens of miles away.

Spray particulates can go for miles and miles and miles. Get the right (or wrong) gust of wind and there goes any profit from a job....even rolling that stuff can and will fly


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

journeymanPainter said:


> Don't forget about the heavy spots where his extension wand is to close to his substrate, and light areas where his wand was to far away


Anyone else know that problem as "chicken hand"? It's enough of a problem with an inexperienced sprayman and a regular gun, but even more so with a wand.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

journeymanPainter said:


> very correct
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Miles and miles?? Really? Call me skeptical. Maybe in Vancouver with water-borne products, but Boise in the summer with dew points in the 20-30 range? Under those conditions, the stuff is like dryfall after a few feet.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Gough said:


> Miles and miles?? Really? Call me skeptical. Maybe in Vancouver with water-borne products, but Boise in the summer with dew points in the 20-30 range? Under those conditions, the stuff is like dryfall after a few feet.


London Ontario  it was an exterior oil too


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

I spray everything exterior but only with my choice of products. Border crossings are the worst. They never close and have cameras, sensors, and some expensive ass radiation detectors. Probly the most nerve wracking experience for spraying. Basically you cant mask anything off and if you do overspray anything your screwed. There may be a line of cars within 10ft of you. You really need to focus and learn to play the wind. Some days you need to go home.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

journeymanPainter said:


> London Ontario  it was an exterior oil too


That, I can understand.

In fact, the only overspray claim we've ever had was with long oil primer. The client's housekeeper pulled into the driveway right behind we while I was spraying PPG 1-70. 

I'm glad we learned that lesson early on. ,I think we built our "NO PARKING" sandwich boards that weekend.:whistling2:
We've gotten a lot of use out of them in the last 30+ years.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Gracobucks said:


> 1. Once you put yourself online, people will criticize
> 2. I criticize my own work just as bad as others, if not worse.
> 
> I have watched a few of his videos and a few thing surprise me.
> ...


How many people combine to make up that 17 years of experience? Is he including the 10 migrants that did all the prep work the day before? And the guys at the paint store that obviously had all the paint tinted the day before? Like many paint retailers, he is mis-leading potential customers by playing to the Instant Gratification prevalent in our society today. Is this the best way to paint a house? I think we can all agree that it isn't, unless he is painting for a house flipper or a property management company and the customer doesn't care. It is all about making a quick buck and I have seen these kind of companies for years.

Eventually, as more and more houses start having premature paint failures, his techniques will catch up to him and all the big money will be gone. Virtually every painting company I have ever dealt with that was around for more than 5-10 years did quality work, and stayed away from the blow and go quick money. All he is doing is prettying up the houses for a quick sell, and passing on potential failures to someone else.

If I were a painter in his area, I would start doing some follow up work on these house in 5 years or so. I bet I could get quite a bit of business from him!

Now for the rap off!

I'm Chris the painter from Idaho,
I do fast work I jus blow and go!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Proalliance coatings said:


> Eventually, as more and more houses start having premature paint failures, his techniques will catch up to him and all the big money will be gone. Virtually every painting company I have ever dealt with that was around for more than 5-10 years did quality work, and stayed away from the blow and go quick money. All he is doing is prettying up the houses for a quick sell, and passing on potential failures to someone else.


There are three local outfit in our area that have been around 39+ years. Two of them are blow and go. (We're not one of the B&Gs).


I dunno, the Treasure Valley is a big market and, for some unknown reason, lots of people want to move there. Based on his 1$/square foot (floor area) approach for exteriors in the earlier thread, a lot of people will probably still be willing to pony up $1K to get their little rancher painted. 

I wish Bender were still active here to provide us with some more local knowledge. We're hundreds of miles and a time zone away, and have to pass through Boise only rarely.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

PressurePros said:


> A business is an entity and as such is measured by one marker.. profit. Everything else is personal.
> 
> Wherever you decide to compete for business, do it with integrity and serve your market consistently.


I have a lot of respect for you based on what you've posted on this forum in the past. To me, though, these two statements are mutually exclusive. It's either ethics be damned and profit is the name of the game, or integrity is important, sometimes at the cost of profit.

To be sure, morality isn't something so black and white that we'd all make the same decisions, but there's some stuff that's clearly wrong. There's clearly some people who are willing to do anything for the almighty dollar.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Gough said:


> There are three local outfit in our area that have been around 39+ years. Two of them are blow and go. (We're not one of the B&Gs).
> 
> 
> I dunno, the Treasure Valley is a big market and, for some unknown reason, lots of people want to move there. Based on his 1$/square foot (floor area) approach for exteriors in the earlier thread, a lot of people will probably still be willing to pony up $1K to get their little rancher painted.
> ...


 That's true. You would be surprised how many mansions in Beverly Hills are painted with $6.00/ gallon flat paint by paint crews that have been around for ages. And that in itself is why they are still around. Too many people have no idea or flat out don't care about the quality they are actually getting nowadays. If it's fast and cheap, it got to be better. That's what every home improvement show and every home improvement store TV add says.

And also, I had a painter that painted the entire inside of Janet Jackson's house in Rancho Santa Fe, Ca. every year, and we had a hard time selling him Promar 400 flat because it was so expensive! But, she never spent more than 3 weeks a year at that house. In fact, she had decorators rent furniture for the 3 weeks she was there so it was different every time she was in the house. You know what they say "only the very rich can afford cheap paint." ( I think d'arch said that last time)


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I still think someone is flipping those houses. Blow and go guys can get a lot of business from those people. But I can see the future owner coming into a store like mine with paint issues in a couple of years. I have even seen people switch to vinyl siding because of theses types of painters. They think paint in general doesn't last for crap because "the guy we bought it from said it was just painted" and they have no idea it was done like this guy is doing them. Most of the new vinyl siding put on houses here were painted a few years ago by "teachers" painting through the summer. You know- cheap, no prep, no drops, 5hitty fast un-even spray job. And within three years just about every type of paint failure there is. Not even a detail job for the cars they paint.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Woodford said:


> I have a lot of respect for you based on what you've posted on this forum in the past. To me, though, these two statements are mutually exclusive. It's either ethics be damned and profit is the name of the game, or integrity is important, sometimes at the cost of profit.
> 
> To be sure, morality isn't something so black and white that we'd all make the same decisions, but there's some stuff that's clearly wrong. There's clearly some people who are willing to do anything for the almighty dollar.


I'll play Devil's Advocate here: have we seen him do anything unethical or immoral? He doesn't seem to be promising a Mercedes-Benz paint job and then delivering a the Yugo version. He has found a niche serving clients that want the Yugo. Some people are in a position to pay out $200/year to keep a coat of paint on their house. If he can give them a $1000 paint job that lasts five years, they're happy. Would a $3K paint job last 15? 

Is he following industry best practices? I don't think anyone would argue for that, probably not even the Idaho Painter himself.

This thread is starting to sound like a joke. 

How many painters does it take to screw in a light bulb?

Sixteen. One guy who does it quickly and fifteen others to sit around and call him a hack.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Proalliance coatings said:


> I still think someone is flipping those houses. Blow and go guys can get a lot of business from those people. But I can see the future owner coming into a store like mine with paint issues in a couple of years. I have even seen people switch to vinyl siding because of theses types of painters. They think paint in general doesn't last for crap because "the guy we bought it from said it was just painted" and they have no idea it was done like this guy is doing them. Most of the new vinyl siding put on houses here were painted a few years ago by "teachers" painting through the summer. You know- cheap, no prep, no drops, 5hitty fast un-even spray job. And within three years just about every type of paint failure there is. Not even a detail job for the cars they paint.


 I don't see anything in the video that suggests bad, early failure, hacky, work. This guy has a solid rep. Let him be!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> I don't see anything in the video that suggests bad, early failure, hacky, work. This guy has a solid rep. Let him be!


Not in that video. In a paint store, maybe. That's what I'm saying. It will come back on someone whether it's what the person who hired him is paying for or not. Is he a hack for doing what the person paying him for wants him to do? Absolutely not. And neither are apartment painters or barn painters. There is a market for every "price" range these days, at the detriment of quality and value. It's been the way the free market has always been. It's just a sad day when I see it on homes. That's my point. I don't hate the player, just the game.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

Hopefully his price is cheap and this houses are for house flippers. I know when I price houses that have already been quoted on by College pro. They are always 25-40% higher then me. 

I think we all have done a blow and go job. weather it was a shed, barn outhouse what have you, but I have never taken a video of it and posted it for all to see.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Gough said:


> I'll play Devil's Advocate here: have we seen him do anything unethical or immoral? He doesn't seem to be promising a Mercedes-Benz paint job and then delivering a the Yugo version. He has found a niche serving clients that want the Yugo. Some people are in a position to pay out $200/year to keep a coat of paint on their house. If he can give them a $1000 paint job that lasts five years, they're happy. Would a $3K paint job last 15?
> 
> Is he following industry best practices? I don't think anyone would argue for that, probably not even the Idaho Painter himself.
> 
> ...


As I've pointed out consistently throughout, I'm not specifically pointing him out and saying he's doing anything wrong. My only point of contention is just that the people saying "he's successful therefor he is unimpeachable," because I find that statement doesn't line up with my world views.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Woodford said:


> As I've pointed out consistently throughout, I'm not specifically pointing him out and saying he's doing anything wrong. My only point of contention is just that the people saying "he's successful therefor he is unimpeachable," because I find that statement doesn't line up with my world views.


Everything that everyone does is "impeachable". The problem with today's world is that way too many people want to condemn others because their actions don't "line up with my world views".


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I think it odd everyone jumps to a conclusion that the Idaho painter is successful. 
He may be. I hope he is.
But I haven't seen his w-2's over a ten year period, or anything alike. It's just odd to me that guys jump to that conclusion. I guess if he is doing the volume of work he claims. But this is the internet. 

And not this video so much, another I forget which, but at the volume he claims. He himself ain't painting, no way, 
But I'm a fan. And I hope he is rolling in it. I just don't assume it though,


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Oden said:


> I think it odd everyone jumps to a conclusion that the Idaho painter is successful.
> He may be. I hope he is.
> But I haven't seen his w-2's over a ten year period, or anything alike. It's just odd to me that guys jump to that conclusion. I guess if he is doing the volume of work he claims. But this is the internet.
> 
> ...


Like most marketing, if you really pay attention you end up with more questions then answers. At least if you are a smart consumer.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

PressurePros said:


> Everything that everyone does is "impeachable". The problem with today's world is that way too many people want to condemn others because their actions don't "line up with my world views".


If you don't stand by your values then there's no reason to have them. I think doing a crappy job and misleading uninformed consumers is wrong; if I see people doing that, I'm going to say something. Since we don't tar and feather people and run them out of town for scamming people anymore, in my humble opinion this is the best outlet we get most of the time.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

http://theidahopainter.com

I got my own self thinking, lol. Well. Look at the guy. He ain't missing the gym u know. Don't look right, talk right. A painter?

Ricardo Montalongo from the house flipper show. I'm a big fan. And the dude is loaded. But not from flipping houses. He does these seminars and what not, teaching how to flip houses. The dude is loaded. I doubt he flips houses anymore. P.T. Barnum's I love em for some reason or other. 

And I'm more than ever a Idaho painter fan. Loll


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

You gotta read it. His site. It's great.
$50 you can u know ask him a question. He answers it. Up to a hour
$250 you can call him unlimited. For the month. $250 for the month.
$300 is like I guess is like 'junior' college degree. Cause the real deal pro painter university is a $grand. 
A whole country full of maroons. All you got to get is a few bites per state, Ching Ching, Ching.....lol
But if he is really answering their calls.....he's got time to paint houses? And answer all them calls-.the customers, the workers, so on.....
I mean c'mon
God bless him. He's great.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Woodford said:


> If you don't stand by your values then there's no reason to have them. I think doing a crappy job and misleading uninformed consumers is wrong; if I see people doing that, I'm going to say something. Since we don't tar and feather people and run them out of town for scamming people anymore, in my humble opinion this is the best outlet we get most of the time.


I believe in a free market. If someone is doing crappy jobs, they will go out of business. If someone does something different than you do it (faster, cheaper, cutting corners, etc) the market sorts out whether it is a hit or a miss. 

Standing by your values is personal. You should stand by your values. I admire you for that. But, your values may not be mine. 

Would you like me to give you a ring to talk about Jesus? My political views? How I think you should raise your children or impose any other of my values on you? 

I don't worry about guys like this. I compete in a different realm of customer but I do admire anyone that has been in business, hustles, and tries to change they way people think about a product or service. They are innovators.


----------



## theidahopainter (Mar 28, 2015)

Yes it seems a lot of painters are just negative people and can't seem to find the good in anything.


----------



## theidahopainter (Mar 28, 2015)

Well at least u r watching and noticed the shirt change. I changed it cause it was a brand new sample shirt and I got paint on it and did not want to get any more on it cause I was not going to get anymore for a week.


----------



## theidahopainter (Mar 28, 2015)

Yeah let's point out the negative in the video. Keep talking cause I enjoy it. I have never had one insurance claim on anything including overspray in my career. If you are worried about the car someone should take the fun out your hands.


----------



## theidahopainter (Mar 28, 2015)

Tens of miles away. That's so ridiculous.


----------



## theidahopainter (Mar 28, 2015)

I took note of it. Take note no overspray on it either.


----------



## theidahopainter (Mar 28, 2015)

Proalliance coatings said:


> So let me get this straight. They did most of the prep work the day before,(including taking the numbers off) he never mentions how many people are working off camera, and they are just spraying without any backroll at all? All they are doing is the spraying and a little masking? Big deal. I wonder what's taking them so long? If they did tract homes in California 30 years ago they would have been laughed out of the state! I saw crews paint 6 or 7 homes a day back then. They would have ten or fifteen guys working ahead doing all the prep and 4 or 5 guys and two sprayers doing the spraying.
> 
> I bet this is one of the guys who advertises exterior home painting for $399.99.


No I actually painted it for $2200


----------



## theidahopainter (Mar 28, 2015)

LA Painter said:


> I wouldn't let them near my house!


Why cause you would actually get your house painted right for once.


----------



## theidahopainter (Mar 28, 2015)

PaintersUnite said:


> No drop cloths on the property, car in driveway - hats off to his system. :whistling2:
> 
> Define successful? _"__having attained wealth, position, honors, or the like."_
> Too bad, the word "successful" doesn't represent "quality work".
> ...


Not sure where you are going with this since no one in this thread has ever seen my work, knows what I make, has talked to my customers about their experience, knows what is on my schedule, nor know me personally or could judge my character. But we can say one thing for sure, I don't advertise and I am booked 4 house a week for three months by referral only and I get about 30 bids a week. So I guess that speaks for something about my character (honesty, integrity, quality of work I produce, ect).


----------



## theidahopainter (Mar 28, 2015)

SemiproJohn said:


> I notice you didn't quote where I said I would never spray that close to a vehicle or leave the drive uncovered.
> 
> You can cherry pick my comments, that is fine, but I still maintain that there is no "one way" to knock out an exterior. I two-coat exteriors, this guy obviously doesn't in this one particular video anyway. I seal the siding and stucco after pressure washing and prior to painting. I doubt he did, but I can't be sure. He did say they were there the day before for 3 hours prepping.
> 
> ...


I do appreciate the benefit of the dought even though no of these negative painters comments really matter to me. I can say one thing to all of you. I run my business with HONESTY, INTEGRITY, AND WITH MY CUSTOMERS SATISFACTION for quality painting and customer service being #1. I am sure every painter here with there negative comments probably runs their business with just the opposite in mind.


----------



## theidahopainter (Mar 28, 2015)

Proalliance coatings said:


> Crap. Now all of this guys videos are showing up on my youtube home page. stupid internet explorer!


Just what I wanted.


----------



## theidahopainter (Mar 28, 2015)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> I save the link so when the HO complain about my price I'll show them this vivid.
> I guess you get what you pay for.
> This guy have no conscious.


Have no conscious? Are you serious? LOL. We must be best friends. You must be my wife! Lisa, is this U?


----------



## theidahopainter (Mar 28, 2015)

slinger58 said:


> This is true. But some people want a "Ford Focus" paint job and some want a "Rolls-Royce" paint job. I don't see the wrong in what he's doing. He's found a market for his product and has a system in place to profit from that market. If the customers are happy and he's happy, where's the beef? BTW, he says he's using SW Resilience; that's not bottom shelf product.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. This post defines "succinct". Well done, Matt. :thumbup:


Funny how people can judge the quality of my paint job by and edited 4 minute video. LMAO.


----------



## theidahopainter (Mar 28, 2015)

Gracobucks said:


> Hopefully his price is cheap and this houses are for house flippers. I know when I price houses that have already been quoted on by College pro. They are always 25-40% higher then me.
> 
> I think we all have done a blow and go job. weather it was a shed, barn outhouse what have you, but I have never taken a video of it and posted it for all to see.


House flippers? The only flipper I know was a dolphin on TV.


----------



## theidahopainter (Mar 28, 2015)

Proalliance coatings said:


> Not in that video. In a paint store, maybe. That's what I'm saying. It will come back on someone whether it's what the person who hired him is paying for or not. Is he a hack for doing what the person paying him for wants him to do? Absolutely not. And neither are apartment painters or barn painters. There is a market for every "price" range these days, at the detriment of quality and value. It's been the way the free market has always been. It's just a sad day when I see it on homes. That's my point. I don't hate the player, just the game.


See what? See your judgement on a paint job you never saw in person?


----------



## theidahopainter (Mar 28, 2015)

Oden said:


> You gotta read it. His site. It's great.
> $50 you can u know ask him a question. He answers it. Up to a hour
> $250 you can call him unlimited. For the month. $250 for the month.
> $300 is like I guess is like 'junior' college degree. Cause the real deal pro painter university is a $grand.
> ...


Thanks for the advertisement on my services. Yes I do answer all calls and emails from my paid supporters.


----------



## theidahopainter (Mar 28, 2015)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> that's a very good point. A highly skilled sprayer needs far less protection than an inexperienced, or careless sprayer. I don't see what all the hubbub is about. If his customers are happy and see value in his work, then it doesn't really matter what a bunch of armchair PT'ers think about his work. Rock on Idaho Painter!


Wow, there is a positive painter on this site. Geezzzzzz. Thanks Excel.


----------



## theidahopainter (Mar 28, 2015)

journeymanPainter said:


> Don't forget about the heavy spots where his extension wand is to close to his substrate, and light areas where his wand was to far away


I wont forget about it. So what is the point of not forgetting about it. I am trying to remember. What was I just trying to remember about? Dang I already forgot. TATA for now young JEDI.


----------



## theidahopainter (Mar 28, 2015)

PaintersUnite said:


> If you think that was good, you should see Mr. Potato Head painting interiors without drop cloths - he is that good! He is a rockstar painter.


I am trying to figure out what you are trying to say here?


----------



## theidahopainter (Mar 28, 2015)

journeymanPainter said:


> very correct
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You did not just write that did you? Dude, you must be using siri cause you would not have said that!


----------



## theidahopainter (Mar 28, 2015)

Gough said:


> Anyone else know that problem as "chicken hand"? It's enough of a problem with an inexperienced sprayman and a regular gun, but even more so with a wand.


Chicken Hand? Really, do painters actually come up with these elementary terms?


----------



## theidahopainter (Mar 28, 2015)

PaintersUnite said:


> If a painter doesn't care if he gets over-spray on his own car, it's most likely that every valve and gasket is leaking fluids, (from bumper to bumper).
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if he has to jump start the car to get it home. :jester:


Nope, I just put my feet through the floor board and run like Fred Flinstone.


----------



## theidahopainter (Mar 28, 2015)

Proalliance coatings said:


> Am I the only one that realized that "Idaho Painter" rhymes with "blow and go painter"?


You know you are really famous when people are dreaming about you and making up pretty cool rhymes. What else to you dream about me? This is really cool. My next t-shirt will be dedicated to you. Clear your mind and dream about nice things like girls. LOL.


----------



## theidahopainter (Mar 28, 2015)

Woodford said:


> If you don't stand by your values then there's no reason to have them. I think doing a crappy job and misleading uninformed consumers is wrong; if I see people doing that, I'm going to say something. Since we don't tar and feather people and run them out of town for scamming people anymore, in my humble opinion this is the best outlet we get most of the time.


So this is your outlet to judge people or products your have never tested or seen in your life? Interesting. Good thing we have these outlets or people like you might become mask murders.


----------



## theidahopainter (Mar 28, 2015)

Brian C said:


> the second house Idaho painter did it when the weather was windy. What about overspray ?
> 
> Also he is only applying a one coat finish. I regard this type of work is shoddy and cheap.


LOL, so wind makes a job shoddy and cheap? Very interesting. Or does shoddy and cheap make the wind?


----------



## theidahopainter (Mar 28, 2015)

Gwarel said:


> A lot of guys like to point out what this guy is doing wrong, but to get a 4 man crew to work together like that he must be doing a lot of things right.


Now we have someone who is a painter who is actually a nice guy. Hats off to you GWare. Hope you become very successfull. Need my help, you can have it free of charge. Call me any time.


----------



## theidahopainter (Mar 28, 2015)

Clearlycut said:


> Seriously who cares. You should see how there cut in videos LMAO
> 
> Try 4300 in 2 days.
> 
> A 1300 square ft with 4 guys thats peanuts.


Peanuts if what I feed to my elephants. Money is what I receive from my customers.


----------



## theidahopainter (Mar 28, 2015)

OK you guys have worn me out. I am going back to making videos and helping out people who want my help for free. Dang, thanks to my employee, John, for texting me your thread and causing me to have some laughs and a break. Leave me alone and go back to sleep John. You have to be to work in a few hours. See all of you happy (or just truly miserable) painters in about 6 months right back here. Keep up the good work making me famous. Hopefully you all have dreams about me like that other weirdo. Ah, no I take that back you might start stalking me. Send more rhymes cause I need some shirt ideas.


----------



## theidahopainter (Mar 28, 2015)

Why am I only a junior member? Everyone is talking about me. I should be the STAR!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

theidahopainter said:


> Why am I only a junior member? Everyone is talking about me. I should be the STAR![/QUOTE]
> 
> you should be SOMETHING for sure


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice Chris Berry....Nice!!!


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

Hi Chris!


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

theidahopainter said:


> Funny how people can judge the quality of my paint job by and edited 4 minute video. LMAO.



Since you finally made a appearance Chris, why don't you answer some of the questions asked about your video? Every comment made about your video had a reason, you came on and just bashed everyone down without any comment.

How d you make a nice line in between colours when both colours are still wet?
How do you stop overspray from landing on cars, stuff in the garage, driveway etc. with 9" paper?
Why did you spray with the garage door open?
On your paint a room in a hour video, how come you have half of it cut and then start rolling?
why did you roll half the wall, stop then switch to another? 

Somethings you do impress me but alot of other things you do don't. Would I ever pay for your advise. NO, I think the kid at home depot would give me the same or better advise. IMO


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

theidahopainter said:


> So this is your outlet to judge people or products your have never tested or seen in your life? Interesting. Good thing we have these outlets or people like you might become mask murders.


The term is MASS murderer. And I said multiple times throughout this thread I wasn't speaking about you. Thanks for playing, though. To me it seems accusing people of potentially being mass murderers is a bit more pathetic than having a discussion about different ways to run a business. Cya round, buddy.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

PressurePros said:


> Standing by your values is personal. You should stand by your values. I admire you for that. But, your values may not be mine.
> 
> Would you like me to give you a ring to talk about Jesus? My political views? How I think you should raise your children or impose any other of my values on you?


You've drank the political correctness koolaid a bit too much. Values and ethics are _not_ something personal, and I'm not talking about spreading religion. It's not the same thing.

Do you think murder is wrong? Well that's a personal belief, so don't come by and shove it in my face. According to Idaho Painter I might just murder you. But it'd be okay, because that's just your personal belief.

America has taught people to be spineless and terrified of stepping on someone else's toes. I'm not. If people are running scams or marketing lies, the truth should be told. It's not a fuzzy area in the right or wrong spectrum, it's clearly on one side.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

PaintersUnite said:


> Car in driveway - no drops in site. :no:
> 
> You "pro" Idaho painter approve of this?


Of course, the car is pretty close to the color he is spraying, so maybe the fact that it's less then three feet from the sprayers ladder isn't important.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

theidahopainter said:


> You know you are really famous when people are dreaming about you and making up pretty cool rhymes. What else to you dream about me? This is really cool. My next t-shirt will be dedicated to you. Clear your mind and dream about nice things like girls. LOL.


Hey I get a cut!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

theidahopainter said:


> OK you guys have worn me out. I am going back to making videos and helping out people who want my help for free. Dang, thanks to my employee, John, for texting me your thread and causing me to have some laughs and a break. Leave me alone and go back to sleep John. You have to be to work in a few hours. See all of you happy (or just truly miserable) painters in about 6 months right back here. Keep up the good work making me famous. Hopefully you all have dreams about me like that other weirdo. Ah, no I take that back you might start stalking me. Send more rhymes cause I need some shirt ideas.


I think I'll have a toss right now. I've seen thousands of painters like you come and go. But you really do it for me! Most of them weren't dumb enough to videotape the evidence though. "what's the cheapest paint you sell". I wonder how many times I have heard that from painters before they go bankrupt and leave town. But I guess Idaho is a good place to hide. Good luck bilking the masses. After all, a very rich man once said "there's a sucker born every minute!". Full retail for you.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

This is the first time paintersunite and I have agreed on anything! That pretty much says it all right there!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I have some travelling barn painters coming in next week, I'll be sure to show them this video. I'm sure they'll get a kick out of it. At least they use spray shields and back roll. On crappy barn repaints. That's right, 100 year old almost falling down Amish barns have better paint jobs then al least two houses in Idaho do. And the A+ BBB ratings? Only an idiot doesn't know you can buy them.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

I've never seen a member here take so much abuse. So many unjustified disrespectful remarks about his business and character. All for what, a four minute marketing video? I thought there are community guidelines and rules to protect fellow painters here from this type of abuse. This thread has been completely run amuck. It's too bad because I think Idaho Painter could have been a great addition to the PaintTalk community.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

I like Chris Berry, I'd do business with him, you know why? 

--He has credibility, not just a fictitious name on paint talk stroking there ego and making erroneous comments from his marketing video.

Most posters on here can't get hung up on what brush is better on this forum.. so i'm sure watching Idaho Painter's videos must blow there minds.

Maybe they can't run a business or don't know what it takes, so they come on here and talk bad about others who are trying to be successful to make themselves feel better.

This is why when people I know come to this forum, they usually end up leaving... 

It's the same guy's making negative remarks, the same guys!


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> I've never seen a member here take so much abuse. So many unjustified disrespectful remarks about his business and character. All for what, a four minute marketing video? I thought there are community guidelines and rules to protect fellow painters here from this type of abuse. This thread has been completely run amuck. It's too bad because I think Idaho Painter could have been a great addition to the PaintTalk community.


Exactly, Thats why so many people leave this forum!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

This is the best thread I've read in a long time! The Idaho painter single handedly defended himself like a lone martial arts expert against an anslaught of skilled attackers. Awesome!


----------



## allaboutfun (Apr 2, 2015)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> I've never seen a member here take so much abuse. So many unjustified disrespectful remarks about his business and character. All for what, a four minute marketing video? I thought there are community guidelines and rules to protect fellow painters here from this type of abuse. This thread has been completely run amuck. It's too bad because I think Idaho Painter could have been a great addition to the PaintTalk community.


Great addition to the PT community for what?? Charging someone $2200 for "coloring" their house!?! 
That video is right up there with the garbage HGTV puts out.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

The Idaho Painter strikes me as someone who truly minds his own business. Although I have not seen any of his videos, I have to appreciate the time he devotes to producing and sharing videos of some of his painting methods.

I thought entrepreneurs supported one another like that?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> I've never seen a member here take so much abuse. So many unjustified disrespectful remarks about his business and character. All for what, a four minute marketing video? I thought there are community guidelines and rules to protect fellow painters here from this type of abuse. This thread has been completely run amuck. It's too bad because I think Idaho Painter could have been a great addition to the PaintTalk community.


Just to clarify, Mr. Berry was not a member until he joined to read and participate in this thread. All of his 28 posts are the responses he posted in this thread. 

Also, when you make promotional videos that show your work, although you are hoping for compliments, you are also inviting criticism. You certainly have to expect comments and you should be ready for the bad as well as the good.

It would be my hope that Mr. Berry would start a new thread in which he would address some of the questions that were raised about the video. If he does, regardless of whether you like or dislike his practices, let's keep it respectful and productive. If he doesn't, well he certainly doesn't owe anyone here a response. 

However, it does seem that this particular thread has run it's rather unproductive course - and as such, is now closed.


----------

